# Reese/drawtite Heavy Duty Snap-Up Brackets



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a pair of brand new heavy duty snap-up brackets for Reese/Drawtite hitch. I'm asking $90 for the pair + $10 toward shipping. I have no idea what shipping would cost, but if interested let me know and I'll try to work something out.


----------

